# What to do with a deboned Chicken?



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

So I deboned a chicken yesterday (I'm still not sure exactly why) and I want to make something that doesn't require me to cut the chicken into smaller pieces (as in I want to cook it whole). I'm currently thinking of either roasting it flat with a nice sweet chili-garlic slathering or stuffing something in it and tying it all up again. Anybody have a good stuffing idea if in case I want to do that?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

As you're into deboning right now, how about a poussin then a quail.
Have you ever seen that done with a Christmas goose? Cant remember what process is called, but there are 7 de-boned carcasses of decreasing size, strategically placed inside each other with a stuffing of some kind Then the whole thing is trussed to form something resembling the original goose. Sounds splendid. Wish i had the nerve to try it.
I liked your idea of slathering too by the way


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

There's a New Orleans dish called Turducken which is similar (a deboned chicken stuffed in a deboned duck stuffed in a deboned turkey with layers of oyster stuffing in between) and I have to admit that if I had an entire day and a lot of kitchen space (and a lot of people to feed) I'd certainly try it .


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Remember the Gary Larson _Far Side_ cartoon showing an Texas-style entrance to a ranch that said "Boneless Chicken Ranch" over the top, with a bunch of chickens lying around, flat on the ground? 

Mike


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I say southern fried whole chicken!!!!

maybe its just the fact that a few people I know are frying there birds tomorrow.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's some dish where you stuff the chicken skin with a forcemeat, tie and roast. I can't think of the name, but with the fatty chicken skin casing roasted all crisp, that sounds good to me.

Phil


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd stuff the bird with your favorite stuffing, sew it up, truss the bird, wrap the breasts in bacon then roast as usual. Once cooked just slice it cross wise so everyone gets some meat, skin and stuffing. Yummers.


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Chicken Ballotine?

Other ideas for the OP: 

- skin the chicken pieces and marinate overnight for tandoori chicken.

- braise it "red cooked style" (soy sauce, brown sugar or Chinese slab candy if you can find it, star anise, dried orange peel, scallions, ginger, mirin or Shao Xing, pig's foot for an extra unctuous sauce if you have one)

- I like your sweet chili garlic slathering idea, because I love the caramelized slightly crispy end result

- rub with oil, salt, pepper, and five spice powder, and roast dry. Serve with sweet soy sauce, Sichuan pepper salt (salt, toasted Sichuan peppercorns, five spice, all ground together), and fresh fried shrimp chips


----------



## themartins2817 (Dec 3, 2012)

It is ALWAYS easier to de-bone a chicken AFTER it is cooked.  I like to put a whole chicken in the crockpot for 4 hours (on high) with 1 cup of water and seasonings.  The chicken can then be taken off the bone easily to make chicken and rice (use the crockpot juices to make the rice, then add chicken), or chicken and noodles (again using the juices from the pot), Or I like to pull the chicken off the bone and place it in a pan with BBQ sauce on top, pop it back into the oven and pull it out after about 10 minutes of an easy broil and put it on some grilled Texas Toast for a great sandwich !  Hope I helped someone !


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

MikeLM said:


> Remember the Gary Larson _Far Side_ cartoon showing an Texas-style entrance to a ranch that said "Boneless Chicken Ranch" over the top, with a bunch of chickens lying around, flat on the ground?
> 
> Mike


I remember that one - very funny





  








Boneless-Chicken-Ranch-Far-Side-247x300.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 3, 2012


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Chicken soup, aka B'nai Brith.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Mike9 said:


> I remember that one - very funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you did it right, pound it out and make a Galentine that's a classic item


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

I recently boned out a chicken and stuffed it with duxcelle and rolled and tied it. Laid it on a bed of cut carrots and roasted it in the oven. It really came out well


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This is another way(and very nice job) You can stuff it with anything you like. Roast or poach


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Scuba, great job on the technique . Those pics look great.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Scuba, great job on the technique . Those pics look great.


Thanks Petals.

Repeated it last night. Must have tied it a bit tighter yesterday. The duxelle held together very well. Due to the way the meat was laid out the duxelle formed a star pattern. Cut really nice and looked great.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Stuff with wild rice stuffing, wrap with bacon and roast or grill indirect. Just shoveled a path to my smoker for an end of the world party on the 21st /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Smoke roasted cornish hens with wild rice on the side, squash, salad of some sort(always depends on what looks decent for fresh veg at the grocery store). Actually my turn to host the poker party and it happens to fall on the 21st.


----------

